# Teeth Implants



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Over the past few months I have been continually getting Abscesses in my top jaw my recent being last month and the month before, I have been in absolute agony, My dentist has tried her hardest to save my teeth but unfortunately I had to have another 2 extractions, I have had a denture made in the past but find that I cannot wear it as it makes me feel sick continually, after discussions with my dentist she recommended tooth implants and she gave me a phone number of a dentist which carries out this type of surgery.
I telephoned and got a quote at the same time, they estimated around £8000 for both sides of my top gums  , one would need 2 implants the other side 1 as it appears they can fix 2 teeth on each implant.
I nearly died, anyway last Friday as I was surfing the web I came across a company that specializes in dental implants, Left my number for them to call me back, Got a call back today,  Quoted £1000 for each implant, If I need 3 then £3000 :lol: :lol: Not much difference eh.

Made first appointment for 24th November, only problem is I have to travel to Bristol. But Not a Problem for £5000 saving. :lol: :lol: 

The missing teeth are all my canine teeth which means I can only eat soup :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

I work with a Polish guy who laughs at what we pay for dental work. Believe it or not he flies back to Eastern Europe on a cheap flight - has his dental work done and reckons it is still a lot cheaper.

I was going to get some work done on one of my sons front teeth (veneers) as they are exhorbitant (just short of £1000 each) in the UK. The quote I got from one of the Hungarian Dental studios worked out at around half what I would have paid here for him. I recall getting a quote for 6 veneers at around £2600 including accomodation and even connections from the airport!. This was opposed to around £5800 at my local private denstist.

Here's a link to one of their sites (there are hundreds in Hungary)

http://www.dentist-in-hungary.net/news/dental_treatment_abroad

When I queried the quality of the work Andre (the guy at work( said when he visited a UK dentist the dentist actually said 'Nice bridge work where did you have it done?"

By the way my eldest son is a dental technician (has been for 3 years) so if you have any queries about dentures etc just ask me and I'll ask him for you. He will be able to tell you without any hidden agenda!

Paul


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Filled in a Contact form with all contact details.

Thanks.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Got final reply back today, unfortunately it works out more expensive to use Hungary, Because it takes approx 4 visits over a period of months the cost of travel etc adds a great deal to the final cost.

But thanks anyway it was certainly worth a try.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

would you share the name of the company in Bristol that you found, please?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

No Problem at all, Find all details << Here >>


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I had three implants done three years ago and they have been great. They were all on the lower jaw. 

Having had an upper molar extracted last year, I discussed a dental implant replacement with the dentist. He was very careful to warn about the problem of being very near the sinus cavity and a whole series of facial nerves when working on the upper teeth and I decided gainst it.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My wife has had several implants done. The treatment was not a joy although she likes the outcome.
Several visits were required, first to remove any old tooth and drill into the bone and fix an initial attachment for the new tooth. This was then left to heal before further invasions were made. This left her with black bruises on her jaw, before the final tooth was fitted. Owing to holidays and other commitments the process took a year to complete.
The overseas visit sounds good but not quite so practical. The same overseas visits can be made for many operations, India being a typical first choice for those who know about such things where major (expensive) operations are required in a hurry.
Alan


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,had three teeth as they say screwed in on top jaw 5 yrs ago ,being a trumpet and brass player have had loads of probs with teeth spinning around due to pressure in mouth ,now plumped for a cobolt set ,absolutely perfect for the moment ,but will see after a year ..regards Les


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

I had problems with my teeth while living in France. It was basically the side effects of earlier chemotherapy and radiotherapy with the net result that my 22 remaining teeth were no good for the long term. Fortunately I found an absolutely brilliant dentist and over a couple of years had 22 root canals and 22 implants. There was very little discomfort and thanks to his careful use of temporary crowns etc. at no time was I left with less than the 22 I started with. Treatment completed in 2003 and since then no problems whatsoever

Total cost was £6000. Of that the French health service paid about £1500 towards the temporary crowns so my outlay was just over £200 per tooth which I consider to be excellent value


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Chas17 - you are a legend! 22 root canals  ...I hope you get a xmas card from the dentist.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Filling*

I had a filling the other day at our local Dentist (Practice now taken over by a corporate Giant).

I had a filing, cost me £47.

The Dentists said next time that she would have to put a crown in, cost £250.

I said I am going on the dole first then.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

a filling and xray cost me £60 last month.
very interesting about these screw in teeth.
cabby


----------

